# Elbow Pain



## snake (Apr 27, 2018)

I sometimes get a little tendentious in my elbow. Never seems to effect my gym weights but I try to address it quickly. This is my go-to fix. I have my son wrap a voodoo ban around it and then do 10 one arm wall pushups twice a day. Feels good as new when I take the wrap off. If it doesn't feel a little painful, you're not wrapping it tight enough.

Hope this helps anyone who battles this.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 27, 2018)

My roommate has bad tendonitis on chest day. Will inform.


----------



## DF (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn! you have a wrinkly old elbow! Old fukr!


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Your elbow skin looks like a prolapsed colon.


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2018)

DF said:


> Damn! you have a wrinkly old elbow! Old fukr!





Jin said:


> Your elbow skin looks like a prolapsed colon.



You gotta put that fuuker on tight. I expected a comment from DF like that but Jin, what do with your spare time that you would associate my elbow with that? Just asking. lol


----------



## Mr P (Apr 27, 2018)

Hope heal fast.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2018)

I wrap right over the joint Snake. Try it out that way.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 27, 2018)

Your elbow looks like my ball sack on a warm day...


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I wrap right over the joint Snake. Try it out that way.



I have Doc but the wadding bites in and reduces the ROM. Thanks though


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

snake said:


> You gotta put that fuuker on tight. I expected a comment from DF like that but Jin, what do with your spare time that you would associate my elbow with that? Just asking. lol



The picture I'm thinking of involves a heavy squat and a torn singlet with something that looks like your elbow protruding from it. 

You can Google: squat colon prolapse.  But you cannot unsee the results.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 28, 2018)

I have had tennis elbow right and left by doing 100 pullups every day, 

It got serious I had to see a sport doc, trick is in the for arm  not the belbow, you need to massage the for arm  because tendons point of pain is at the fore arm.


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2018)

Mr P said:


> I have had tennis elbow right and left by doing 100 pullups every day,
> 
> It got serious I had to see a sport doc, trick is in the for arm  not the belbow, you need to massage the for arm  because tendons point of pain is at the fore arm.



Yeah P, that's why I like to rap below the elbow too. I also work it against the corner of a wall.


----------



## Jada (Apr 28, 2018)

DF said:


> Damn! you have a wrinkly old elbow! Old fukr!



lmfao . fkin DF!!!!!!


----------



## IHI (Apr 28, 2018)

Im going to try this when we get back in town. I haven’t been able to lift shit all month and my new job is a struggle since im back into the physical aspect, but ive never had tendinitis hold on this long nor this instense, its brutal and seriously stops all heavy work or burn out work due to pain causing weakness or weakness causing pain, hiwever it works


----------



## snake (Apr 29, 2018)

IHI said:


> Im going to try this when we get back in town. I haven’t been able to lift shit all month and my new job is a struggle since im back into the physical aspect, but ive never had tendinitis hold on this long nor this instense, its brutal and seriously stops all heavy work or burn out work due to pain causing weakness or weakness causing pain, hiwever it works



Thy it right before your workout and let me know how you feel.


----------



## kilosforbreakfast (Apr 29, 2018)

reverse curls have done wonders for my elbow tendonitis. should give it a try


----------



## IHI (May 1, 2018)

snake said:


> Thy it right before your workout and let me know how you feel.



So i ordered a voodoo band set (comes with 2 bands and i think it said one is a little stiffer than the other...they will be here tomorrow. After my running tonight i went downstairs since its shoulder/forearm day, and I haven’t touched a weight in a month due to disentary or whatever had me losing 11lbs this month out my azz. 

I see all my assorted resistence bands and said what the heck. Wrapped up just my bad forearm thats been killing me, then did a few minutes of various wrist/forearm stretches to “work it out”. Unwrapped the band and for about 20 seconds didnt seem any different; then honest to god, it was instantly painfree for the first time in a month. Not 100% pain free, but easily 70% better than its been. I stood looking at it making fists, wiggeling it around think bullshyt, that didnt just happen.

did an hours worth of pre exhausting and working out stuff, it was “tender” but not crippeeling sore like ive been dealing with. After my workout i wrapped it again and did more rom stretching. Didnt seem to be any better, but it sure wasnt any worse, and its still soo much better than its been...im sold!!

i told my wife im throwing these bands in the kids softball bags to take to games for all the kids pop up pains to see if it’ll help them (runners get a sore hammie or quad, pitchers shoulder acts up, etc..) ill be watching all the videos to see wrapping and movement techniques so i can try to be of help. Watched a bunch of kenisus tape vids and got to put that to use yesterday and girl said it seemed to help her shoulder, so hopefully these will be the next cool trick in the first aid bag if it proves to be of value.

snake, read about muscle flossing a few times on here, you sold me on it- man what a weird deal lol, but i like it!! Thank you


----------



## StillKickin (May 1, 2018)

Thanks Snake. About twice a year I deal with this issue, usually on my dominant side, and have no idea what brings it on.
Ill be trying this before 18 is over I’m certain.


----------



## Mythos (May 1, 2018)

Voodoo floss saved my life! I go over the elbow too BTW.
Still trying to figure out a consistent way to wrap my shoulders by myself. The few times of gotten it on right it helped them out a lot.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 12, 2018)

Bumping this due to having elbow issues this week that sound similar. Are the voodoo wraps needed or would you be able to the same type thing with say a narrower ace wrap?


----------



## Mythos (Aug 12, 2018)

With voodoo floss you have pretty heavy but temporary compression and you'll do some movements that recruits blood to the affected area then you'll remove the band. I do wear the band through some actual reps but generally this is not the idea with floss. 

Constant compression like with ace bandages IMO is counterproductive.. Limits blood flow for a long period of time. When I stopped using constant compression on my elbow I actually started to recover instead of being more and more dependent on the compression.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 12, 2018)

I actually meant using the ace in the same manner as the floss. Crank it on and do some rom stuff and then remove it.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 13, 2018)

Could try it.. I guess it's hard to know unless you've already used floss


----------



## Elivo (Aug 14, 2018)

Tried it, don’t know if it’s as effective as a voodoo floss but it seemed to work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I actually meant using the ace in the same manner as the floss. Crank it on and do some rom stuff and then remove it.



Not at all the same. Just order it. It's like 14 bucks.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 24, 2018)

So before I order that I wanted to give a little more specifics as to what and how things are hurting. I’m noticing it in and below the elbow mainly when I go to grip something. Picking up a glass with that arm actually causes pain. 

Pushing movements don’t seem to bother it. Some pulling does. Just sitting still I don’t really notice anything unless I happen to rest that elbow on something  in just the right spot.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 23, 2018)

Well a month later and damn elbow still just as painful as it was before. 

Will be calling my ortho doc this week to get an appt. pissing me off


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 24, 2018)

Dont let them put any cortisone in you.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 24, 2018)

I’ve been trying to avoid that but it may come down to it in the end.


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 24, 2018)

Get a script for “Voltaren”. It’s a NSAID gel!
apply it, right where it hurts!


----------



## Elivo (Sep 25, 2018)

Bicepticon said:


> Get a script for “Voltaren”. It’s a NSAID gel!
> apply it, right where it hurts!



Im familiar with voltaren, may even have some of it around the house, but wasnt aware it came in a gel form


----------



## Elivo (Oct 7, 2018)

Appointment this Friday with ortho to get this damn arm looked at.


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 22, 2018)

Also problem with elbow pain.... week ago I was on X-ray examination,  diagnose is initial bone calcification of the elbow, the beginning of arthrosis. I normally work with this hand, but, always feel a little elbow pain. If it is not better, must go at a physiotherapist. Problem is, can I continue to exercise in the gym with this diagnose? Doc says not at all, the situation would only worsen, but, my doctor of general practice says, the exercise would be pretty fine, to strengthen the muscles around the elbow, and relieve pain.  I'm little confused.... train or not? Your opinion, please.


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2018)

Jay Cutler said:


> Also problem with elbow pain.... week ago I was on X-ray examination,  diagnose is initial bone calcification of the elbow, the beginning of arthrosis. I normally work with this hand, but, always feel a little elbow pain. If it is not better, must go at a physiotherapist. Problem is, can I continue to exercise in the gym with this diagnose? Doc says not at all, the situation would only worsen, but, my doctor of general practice says, the exercise would be pretty fine, to strengthen the muscles around the elbow, and relieve pain.  I'm little confused.... train or not? Your opinion, please.



No one here is qualified to answer that especially without seeing the x Ray. 

Hurry to the physiotherapist and meanwhile Train the hell out of your legs.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 22, 2018)

Agreed get in to see that doc.. you don’t want to cause more issues.. but if you must keep it light


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 22, 2018)

Fank you bery much. Just need to find myself a son now.


----------



## IHI (Oct 23, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Appointment this Friday with ortho to get this damn arm looked at.



Howd you come out? Been fighting the worst tennis elbow in my right forearm/lower biscept ive ever experienced. 2 weeks ago positioning then tipping and laying 350lb tool cabinets at work onto pallets to take to our facility downtown for upcoming employee auction. My “helper” seems to conveniently go missing when there’s actual work to be done and boss is fine with it. But something went wrong

this past Saturday i got to hurting so bad down into my wrist I literally couldn’t turn a door knob, couldn’t uncap a bottle of Gatorade and non stop tightness/pain. Started taking left over prednisone and 5 advil; eventually it relieved it some, but this is waay new territory even for me.


----------



## Mythos (Oct 23, 2018)

IHI said:


> Howd you come out? Been fighting the worst tennis elbow in my right forearm/lower biscept ive ever experienced. 2 weeks ago positioning then tipping and laying 350lb tool cabinets at work onto pallets to take to our facility downtown for upcoming employee auction. My “helper” seems to conveniently go missing when there’s actual work to be done and boss is fine with it. But something went wrong
> 
> this past Saturday i got to hurting so bad down into my wrist I literally couldn’t turn a door knob, couldn’t uncap a bottle of Gatorade and non stop tightness/pain. Started taking left over prednisone and 5 advil; eventually it relieved it some, but this is waay new territory even for me.



Been there.. You lose grip strength? Sounds like epycondylitis. When mine acted up I could barely turn a doorknob. Did a lot of reading on tendons while it was healing.. Big thing is lay off nsaids for the first week or two after injury.. Tendons require an inflammatory response to initiate healing process. Voodoo floss. Heat.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25432-Tendon-health

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25052-Tendons-101


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 23, 2018)

i use the elite fit heavy elbow sleeve except at a meet (of course) i agree tight is best


----------



## Elivo (Oct 24, 2018)

IHI said:


> Howd you come out? Been fighting the worst tennis elbow in my right forearm/lower biscept ive ever experienced. 2 weeks ago positioning then tipping and laying 350lb tool cabinets at work onto pallets to take to our facility downtown for upcoming employee auction. My “helper” seems to conveniently go missing when there’s actual work to be done and boss is fine with it. But something went wrong
> 
> this past Saturday i got to hurting so bad down into my wrist I literally couldn’t turn a door knob, couldn’t uncap a bottle of Gatorade and non stop tightness/pain. Started taking left over prednisone and 5 advil; eventually it relieved it some, but this is waay new territory even for me.



Waste of my ****ing time!! he gave me a hand out with some stretches and tried to sell me some little crap elbow brace thing, i said not thanks to it since it probably cost about 500$ 

BUT it seem that easing off the bicep work and over head tri movements are helping finally, was able to do curls this week and skull crushers also without any pain.
Still going light with that stuff but hoping this is the turning point.


----------



## IHI (Oct 24, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Been there.. You lose grip strength? Sounds like epycondylitis. When mine acted up I could barely turn a doorknob. Did a lot of reading on tendons while it was healing.. Big thing is lay off nsaids for the first week or two after injury.. Tendons require an inflammatory response to initiate healing process. Voodoo floss. Heat.
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25432-Tendon-health
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25052-Tendons-101




Yeah, grip way down, not good in my profession, but making myself fluent having to make my weak hand my new dominant hand lol.

been rolling everything out with lacrosse ball followed by voodoo band and rom exercises to try anything. As you/we kniw- good moments a d bad moments...just cant be normal fast enough


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 24, 2018)

IHI said:


> Yeah, grip way down, not good in my profession, but making myself fluent having to make my weak hand my new dominant hand lol.
> 
> been rolling everything out with lacrosse ball followed by voodoo band and rom exercises to try anything. As you/we kniw- good moments a d bad moments...just cant be normal fast enough



You give handjobs?


----------



## IHI (Oct 24, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> You give handjobs?



I dont “give”, i donate:32 (18):

​


----------

